# A little thing I did



## strata8 (Aug 17, 2008)

I was bored


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 17, 2008)

It looks kinda cool. But what is that thing the 2nd Mario is standing on?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

He's not standing, he got stuck with he's crouch on the pointy "something"..

Kinda painful..


----------



## Law (Aug 17, 2008)

Might look a little bit better if it was animated.

Maybe Luigi jumping onto the spike and impaling himself, then Mario running over a few frames later. Probably wouldn't take long to do if you had a whole sheet of sprites.

Still good though.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Might look a little bit better if it was animated.
> 
> Maybe Luigi jumping onto the spike and impaling himself, then Mario running over a few frames later. Probably wouldn't take long to do if you had a whole sheet of sprites.
> 
> Still good though.


Strata8 could do it, he's actually really good with animations and graphics...


----------



## Law (Aug 17, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did I say he couldn't? Not like I refered him towards somebody else xD.


----------



## Costello (Aug 17, 2008)

IOwnAndPwnU said:
			
		

> It looks kinda cool. But what is that thing the 2nd Mario is standing on?


the "second mario" has a green suit... yeah, it's luigi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was actually talking nice of him, I've seen some of his works, so I kinda implied him to do it......Never meant to sound like you said anything against him!!


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 17, 2008)

Weegee is not amused...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 17, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Weegee is not amused...


LUIGI IS AMUSED
OR ELSE


----------

